# What county would you LIKE TO HUNT in?



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Lets here them. Throckmorton for me!!!

Rob


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Kerr, Kimble, real


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

There's so many! And so little time! 

LaSalle, Maverick,/ Blanco, Burnet, Gillespie, Kerr,/ Freestone, Anderson,/ Chambers, Brazoria, Fort Bend, (Galveston LOL)


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually, I'd like to be able to hunt UHCL and Johnson Space Center! :spineyes: :biggrin:


----------



## golfer47 (May 13, 2006)

Anywhere in the golden triangle


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Lasalle or Maverick counties for me, unfortunately only in my dreams


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

I am just fine hunting in Real.


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah what he said!!!!


TxDuSlayer said:


> Lasalle or Maverick counties for me, unfortunately only in my dreams


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Jackson, its not too far from Angleton and in the past few years it been producing some pretty decent deer.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Frio or Maverick


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Across the street or Kenedy.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bosque is Texas's biggest secret


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Fort Bend. The Brazos Bend State Park to be specific. All by my lonesome.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Kenedy or Kleberg... Had an opportunity to hunt turkey and Nilgia on the Norais division of the King Ranch a few years back and it was a wonderland. Like the Hill contry in South Texas. It was late February and the deer where still carring horns. WOW! Not afraid of man and I took some amazing video. Walked up on several deer in the 150 class and the number of turkey was amazing. Several close encounters with Nilgia but was not able to close the deal. Heaven on earth. Hope to take my kids there so they can experience it some day. I can't help but feel this is about as close as you can get to the "Old Days" before the White man settled Texas. 

Rick


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I like hunting in Maverick and Medina. Would like to hunt where there are more exotics, but Maverick and Medina will do.



Mo City Rick said:


> Hope to take my kids there so they can experience it some day. I can't help but feel this is about as close as you can get to the "Old Days" before the White man settled Texas. Rick


Not sure about the nilgai and the old days of Texas thing, but here's a taste of the old days...

My outfitter buddy told me that one of his hog hunters was in a bow stand yesterday in El Indio, Maverick County when some illegals walked up and started talking to him.

The outfitter freaked out and said don't talk to them!!! The hunter was from Wyoming, didn't speak Spanish, and didn't know the danger. This ranch is about 1/2 mile from the Rio Grande.

In the old days that encounter could have ended up in a running gun battle... Come to think of it, that encounter could end up in a running gun battle today... I guess some things never change... and I never go sit in the monte in Maverick county with just a bow and arrow anymore...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've stopped dreaming of greener pastures and spending money to go trophy hunting. I'm happy with my little piece of heaven even if I don't get a shot during the season, it is mine and every minute I spend in the woods is special to me.

Now if I was to get invited to a big hunt (for little or nothing) I wouldn't turn it down......


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea... Having a close encounter with a group of illegals while alone can be scary, we had that problem often when hunting around Just off 37 north of Encinal. Big powerline ROW ran through the pasture and was WB superhighway. Encountered many large groups but luckly never had any issues. I would never have been comfortable letting my kids hunt alone or have my wife at camp alone there. We are now near Campellton and it is nice not dealing with that problem anymore.

When I refered to the "Old Days" above I didn't mean the wild west and indians and such, but more about the way the native wildlife, specifically the deer and turkey, reacted to me while moving through the pastures. The deer would hardly react at all and I had several flocks of turkey (not all mind you) allow me to follow allong behind them at 30 or 40 yards as they fed. Very cool! I had more fun with my video camera than I did with my bow. The nilgia on the other hand... WOW, very wary and much fun to hunt!

Rick


----------

